# Reloading 38 special brass for Cowboy Action shooting



## dadforson (Oct 5, 2007)

Howdy,

Looking for reasonably priced (used)brass suitable for reloading Cowboy Action loads for 38 special rounds in the Rochester area.

Also, my 15 year old son is interested in reloading-lots of time-little money. Any suggestions on a reloader/system for a beginner?
Thanks.
Mark


----------



## UncleD (Jan 27, 2002)

I can't help you with locating 38 spl brass, but I will make a suggestion on the reloading kit.

I'd recommend a Lee kit - just saw one on sale in the Cabela's flyer for $99. It has just about everything a beginner will need. You'll also need dies ($30-40) (get the carbide dies) and a case trimmer ($5).

Aside from that, primers, powder, and bullets - then your son will be in business. Expect the initial cost to be between $200-$250. You'll be rewarded with the savings later - not to mention finely tuned ammo.

There are some good tutorials on the Lee website and another site called ammosmith.com.

Good luck!


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

Also, ask question in a lot for the Sportsmans forum, most will be glad to help, personally, Trailboss is tops for reloading for CASS. Also, check in the 24hourcampfire, some very knowledgeable guys there, that love to help young shooters, or ask me, i will be glad to share anything I can answer. Les


----------



## Whats His Face (Mar 19, 2010)

Go to a reputable gun dealer and purchase a lee loader for a 38 pistol. Cost is about $25. They will fix you up with a set of powder scoops and powder. It cost very little to start reloading. 
I started with a lee for a 30-30. I now have a press and dies for a number of pistols, rifles and shotguns.
Have fun and start cheap.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

You best place for brass to start is going to be at one of the shoots. I shot SASS for a short time and I will tell you what, the people that participate are some of the friendliest and most accommodating I have seen. Several on my first visit to just watch, offered to let me wear and shoot their rigs. Several of the same offered to let me borrow (for the shoots) their spare or older rigs so I could get into the sport. Go to the SASS website SASSNET.COM and check their classifieds. I bought a lot of my brass on EBAY when I shot.

Also, for a beginner, it is time consuming, but in my eyes well worth it to start with a Lee Challenger series press. Get an inexpensive but good digital scale to check your loads now and again, and you will be happy you did. Once you are sure you are into the sport for the long haul, then you can consider a multi stage press. When you do go multi stage, I have found that Lee is not the best choice, at least from my limited experience, but their single stage press is the best.

Make sure you keep your loads under their minimums for the shoots, lots of safety reasons for those slower then pellet gun loads!

Good luck and have a blast with it. Look up 3 Gun Cole, he is a good guy and was a lot of help when I wanted to get into the sport.


----------

